# Trunk Pops Open



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Search around here for the two-shot trunk release.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Most likely the remote reciever is interpeting the unlock signal as a combined button push at your end.

Hopefully a extended warranty is involved....I suspect a reciever replacement is in the works.

You don't have anything plugged into the ALDL port do you.....such as those things for rolling all the windows down or a insurance company transponder?
Those things can create all mannor of mayhem.

Rob


----------



## UpstateNYCruze (Feb 26, 2013)

the trunk always opens, but not always at the same time. some times it's slightly delayed. it never opens when I'm in gear.

I do not have anything in the ALDL Port.

at a 157,000 miles, i passed my warranty a long time ago.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Does your trunk button under the Chevy badge still work when pressed?

Wondering if there's a short there that pops it open whenever the car is unlocked.

The switches are known to get water in them and freak out/stop working.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

UpstateNYCruze said:


> When ever I unlock my 2011 Cruze LS after leaving the car locked for roughly 4 hours or more, the trunk pops open. I've tried using both of my keys, same result. Any idea as to why this is happening?


I can certainly relay this to your dealership, and have them possibly look into this further for you. Feel free to send me a private message and include your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. Thanks! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

This has recently started happening to my 2011 as well. My trunk release (above the licence place) doesn't appear to be working and whenever I unlock the doors using the fob, after about 20-30 seconds (or until I am sitting in the car about to close my door) the trunk pops open.

Are these relays expensive/difficult to replace?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Actually got my two shot relay for free from my terrible in town Chevy dealer and insisted on replacing it myself. Really don't know if there is an extended warranty. Have to remove the under dash fuse door, two black plastic tabs that have to be carefully spread so you don't break them off.

Ha, straining my brain, think its the center relay that has to be pulled, just unplug that one and plug the new one in. Again a stupid design. Certainly not the remote entry GM car I have owned, and every one since, had to hold any button down for two seconds before anything will happen. Just one bump on that button will pop open the doors or the trunk, shopping cart handles are exactly the correct height if I leave the remote in my front pants pocket. 

Two shot relay solves the trunk, but not unlocking the doors. But okay if you are out of range.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

UpstateNYCruze said:


> the trunk always opens, but not always at the same time. some times it's slightly delayed. it never opens when I'm in gear.
> 
> I do not have anything in the ALDL Port.
> 
> at a 157,000 miles, i passed my warranty a long time ago.


Other then your trunk issue how is your Cruze treating you at 157,000 miles? Has the timing chain held up?


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

NickD said:


> Actually got my two shot relay for free from my terrible in town Chevy dealer and insisted on replacing it myself. Really don't know if there is an extended warranty. Have to remove the under dash fuse door, two black plastic tabs that have to be carefully spread so you don't break them off.
> 
> Ha, straining my brain, think its the center relay that has to be pulled, just unplug that one and plug the new one in. Again a stupid design. Certainly not the remote entry GM car I have owned, and every one since, had to hold any button down for two seconds before anything will happen. Just one bump on that button will pop open the doors or the trunk, shopping cart handles are exactly the correct height if I leave the remote in my front pants pocket.
> 
> Two shot relay solves the trunk, but not unlocking the doors. But okay if you are out of range.


So, if I understand correctly, if I replace the two shot relay this will stop my trunk from popping open by itself? Currently, this is the only issue with unlocking the doors remotely.

You wouldn't happen to have a part number would you?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Dwnshft said:


> So, if I understand correctly, if I replace the two shot relay this will stop my trunk from popping open by itself? Currently, this is the only issue with unlocking the doors remotely.


It sounds like your key fob is the issue, like pressing one button is inadvertently triggering the other. I could easily see this happening with what little feedback even a new fob has when you press the buttons.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

spacedout said:


> It sounds like your key fob is the issue, like pressing one button is inadvertently triggering the other. I could easily see this happening with what little feedback even a new fob has when you press the buttons.


That's what I thought it was at first. So I switched FOB's to my spare which really hasn't been used much at all (thinking maybe there was some sort of defect from dropping it or battery issue or just wear and tear) but it had the same result.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm thinking that somehow his trunk button is getting pressed when he gets inside his car. The delay doesn't make sense.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Dwnshft said:


> So, if I understand correctly, if I replace the two shot relay this will stop my trunk from popping open by itself? Currently, this is the only issue with unlocking the doors remotely.
> 
> You wouldn't happen to have a part number would you?


By changing the relay myself got to keep the old one and put it in the package the two shot came in. 

Part # is 1911-9267, think this was a recall, as I recall the invoice price was somewhere around 80 bucks, but was no charge to me. Would check with your Chevy dealer to be sure.


----------



## 8ntCrazy! (Feb 16, 2018)

Our trunk release stopped doing anything a while back, and I replaced it with an E-bay special. It worked again, but now we have the pop open after unlocking. Just got a new switch from the dealer. Hope it does the job. I called the service guy before getting the replacement, his suggestion was to check battery connections. I already replaced the negative cable not long ago. Looked like it could've been a bit tighter at the ground point. Checked the hot side and found minimal corrosion. Cleaned and tightened but still get the pop-ups. As far as fobs go,, We have one that's brand new and one original. When the trouble started I took the one she was using upstairs far away from the car. No change.


----------



## savethewave (Dec 17, 2011)

*Pops open as I pull out of driveway*

My 2012 Cruze started with the trunk button not working, took it to the dealer who played with the button and trunk lock and got it to work. Then after got home it stopped again, it has not worked for the last 4 years. Then about a year after the trunk button stopped working, the trunk started to pop open. I would unlock the doors and strt the car and begin to drive away and the trunk would pop open, then if I opened the doors and took too long to get in the car it would pop open. At first thought it was me being too close to the door unlock button or slipping down and hitting the trunk button. I have been careful, but it still occurs. with all of these other stories on this thread, believe Chevrolet has a recall issue. I can just see it in the news that a trunk pop open as a person was driving down the road and stuff began to fly out of the trunk and the driver behind them turned to get out of the way and hit something or somebody. Chevrolet lets get on the ball and fit this issue. Before you ask, my Cruze has over 100k miles and is 6 years old and out of both the initial warranty and the extended one the purchased.


----------



## 8ntCrazy! (Feb 16, 2018)

If you are the kind that needs original parts, don't order the trunk release (p# 95270499) It costs about $100. Instead order the licence plate lamps (p# 95270497), which include the release button, and you'll save fifty bucks. I picked up the switch harness and found the bulb sockets were different, and the parts guy found the other part number.


----------



## savethewave (Dec 17, 2011)

Patsy, I contacted the Chevrolet Customer Service chat site as I was researching to see if there was a recall. The person on the chat line said that I would have to take it to my dealer and it would be an out-of-pocket expense to check this and provide the fix. If so many Cruze owners are having this problem, why is GM not doing a recall since it sounds like a manufacturer problem? I can be reached directly at my email: [email protected]

Dennis


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

The trunk has been a pain for me as well!
Sometimes I find it opened when I go to my car, parked in the middle of the street.
It's very annoying.
In my case, it's the remote button that gets engaged with the least amount of pressure.
I never saw the need for remote opening. Would have much preferred a manual latch.


----------



## savethewave (Dec 17, 2011)

I just went to the dealer and was quoted $266 to fix the problem. Is this the way GM makes their money by building a car that has parts designed to fail and then charge the customers over and over to rebuild the car that was suppose to be good from the start?


----------

